# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Argëtohu dhe mëso

## BIBIU

Te themi se eshte loje: njeri poston gjysmen e nje fjale te urte , te tjeret e vazhdojne ( plotesojne ).Ai qe e gjen vazhdon me nje fjale tjeter te urte.Nese per nje kohe nuk e gjejme dot na tregon ai qe e ka postuar  dhe loja vazhdon....Se paku ta provojme.Po filloj me nje te thjeshte:
PUNE,PUNE NATE E DITE ...

----------


## Sido*

TEME (LOJE ) E MIRE....
QE TE SHOHIM PAKEZ DRITE
Besoj se isha i sakte
GURI RENDE PESHON....

----------


## BIBIU

> TEME (LOJE ) E MIRE....
> QE TE SHOHIM PAKEZ DRITE
> Besoj se isha i sakte
> GURI RENDE PESHON....


 ...NE VEND TE VETE
pershendetje SIDO*
FJALA VRET ME SHUME SE...

----------


## Warning

Fjala Vret me shume  se  Plumbi 

Pa shokun e mire  njeriu nuk .....

Persh

----------


## BIBIU

> Fjala Vret me shume  se  Plumbi 
> 
> Pa shokun e mire  njeriu nuk .....JETON     ...ndoshta???
> 
> Persh


pershendetje edhe per ju

----------


## Warning

Pa shokun e mire,njeriu nuk i njeh Gabimet E  Veta!!!

Ia nje tjeter 
Njeriu meson kur eshte i ri dhe kupton .....

Flm

----------


## BIBIU

....kur plaket ???

----------


## Warning

E sakte  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe  guri pelcet ......

----------


## BIBIU

.....prej zorit ( sikletit) ???

----------


## Warning

mire   e the,por  esht  kshtu Edhe  guri pelcet kur  nxehet!!

DURO SA MUND<GEZOHU.......

----------


## BIBIU

.....ME MASE ??? thash , po thom,nashta........

----------


## Warning

hahahha the  vallah ama  nuk eshte haha

DURO SA MUND GEZOHU PAFUND


E verteta e vertet ne kohe  dhe ..........

----------


## elona.el

> hahahha the  vallah ama  nuk eshte haha
> 
> DURO SA MUND GEZOHU PAFUND
> 
> 
> E verteta e vertet ne kohe  dhe ..........



vend te vet...??? ndoshta eshte keshtu... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

Cdo gje arrihet,kur njeriu ka ...

----------


## Selami2006

Cilla fjal perdoret me se shumti ne shetitore  (korz)

----------


## resina

> Cdo gje arrihet,kur njeriu ka ...


Vullnet


Mos i shiko gunen,por........

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

po shiko punen 

Ri se po te kapa

----------


## Warning

> vend te vet...??? ndoshta eshte keshtu...


Po ashtu eshte :buzeqeshje: 

Kur nuk ka shi  bene .........

----------


## strange

.....shi bene.... dhe bresher.



Ai që s'tutet me fjalë, s'tutet as me.....

----------


## Yllëza*

...edhe bresher.


Kur i ben gropen tjetrit,.........

----------

